
LG G Watch - mycodebreaks
https://play.google.com/store/devices/details?id=lg_g_watch_black
======
mbell
Unfortunately this is exactly what I feared smart watches would look like. It
looks like a house arrest ankle monitor more than a watch. If they can get cut
the thickness by a factor of 3 and the width/height by about half, I would be
interested, but as it stands there is no way I'm walking around with a chunky
box strapped to my wrist.

~~~
glitch003
You've seen this, right?
[https://moto360.motorola.com/](https://moto360.motorola.com/) Although not
that that thin, it does look like an actual watch and not a house arrest ankle
monitor, IMO.

~~~
mbell
I'm male and not particularly small, 6'2" 195lb. The moto360 is specced at
1.8" diameter (unclear if that is the screen or the entire device). Either
way, the top of wrist is 2" across, so yea, it's better, but your still
talking about a device that is huge in comparison to my wrist. I can't imagine
how any of the current generation of devices are even thinking about the
smaller end of the male population let alone the average wrist of the female
population.

~~~
Shebanator
I agree that this generation of watches is a little too big for me to want to
wear one. But there are plenty of men who wear non-electronic watches _much_
bigger than these for the sake of fashion and status. Check out this NYTimes
article which discusses a U-Boat watch that is 2.5 inches in diameter:
[http://www.nytimes.com/2011/12/25/fashion/mens-watches-
keep-...](http://www.nytimes.com/2011/12/25/fashion/mens-watches-keep-getting-
bigger.html?pagewanted=all)

~~~
baddox
To me, that looks extremely ridiculous, including on Tom Cruise.

------
IBM
Seeing them swipe through the interface in the demos makes me think this is
another pre-iPad time (where everyone knew it was coming and competitors
rushed their products to market). If the only value-add is having a wearable
notification viewer (plus some other features that are a subset of
smartphones), it's not going to be successful.

It just feels like anything Google had an existing service/product for, like
Google Now, got juryrigged on to the wrist. Rather than actually figuring out
the jobs-to-be-done that a wearable can uniquely solve.

~~~
emehrkay
It just seems like a second screen for your phone. I can't imagine anyone,
Apple included, making something that isn't just that, a second phone
screen/interface. Maybe my imagination isn't big enough, maybe the actual tech
isn't there yet. This segment, touch-screen wearables, doesn't excite me yet.

~~~
benologist
I hope it goes the other direction - your phone, tablet, tv etc evolve into
dumb screens for your watch, which will quickly if not already be powerful
enough to output movies, books, apps, work etc onto your preferred display.

~~~
megablast
Watches have tiny batteries, or they are huge.

~~~
benologist
That's true right now but massive improvements will be made in the near
future, on top of that when you look at screens being independent of the
device you're eliminating the biggest power drain from the watch.

------
Mikeb85
This looks interesting, but for me personally, I prefer mechanical watches.
Watches are jewellery (since clocks and screens are all around us, at every
minute of the day), we already carry smartphones, a smartwatch seems
superfluous...

Not to mention, even if I did want a smartwatch, this one is too ugly to wear.
And not ugly in a cool way either...

------
xsmasher
No pictures? A page entirely filled with renders doesn't instill confidence.
This is something I'd expect from a kickstarter campaign, not a big manu.

------
gberger
> Sorry! Devices on Google Play is not available in your country yet.

Bummer. Can't see anything.

~~~
nickonline
Sorry this is not expertly done, I took screenshots and stuck it together in
mspaint but it should give you a pretty good idea :)

[http://imgur.com/947pJlM](http://imgur.com/947pJlM)

------
jaredandrews
Fellow I/O attendees, do you plan on choosing the LG G or the Samsung Galaxy
Gear as your take home device? I already use an S4 for my phone so I'm
inclined to go with the Galaxy Gear. But I think the LG G is a little more
aesthetically pleasing. Thoughts/opinions?

~~~
philip1209
Note that the Gear has a heart rate monitor, while the G does not. I think I
will choose the LG for the aesthetics, though.

~~~
serge2k
LG, looks better.

------
EFruit
I know this is completely unfounded, but the tagline "Always with you, always-
on." is a little unnerving in this context.

But this is coming from a guy with a bit of Post-it on all the front-facing
cameras he owns.

------
uniclaude
The price tag seems a bit steep but this is the sort of device I would like to
have when riding my bicycle or running in the city. Something light, that has
Google now so I can send a text to my friends without taking my phone out of
my bag.

This said, I share a criticism with some in this thread: The watch is not
exactly appealing to my eye.

~~~
bsimpson
It'd be nice if they added a way to spawn Android Auto on your device's
display. Then, you could mount it to your handlebars and have a glanceable
voice-activated UI while riding as well.

------
Zigurd
Ordered one. Supposedly ships next week though I'll probably not get it before
the 4th.

I decided to embrace the rectangle. Round UI is going to be tough to do right,
except for UI built for roundness. Text is too rectilinear for roundness.
Charging two things on the nightstand isn't going to be more onerous than
charging one thing.

~~~
bsimpson
Cables and outlet splitters everywhere.

------
mkngrm
Great looking design, just not interested in ANOTHER gadget that needs to be
recharged daily.

~~~
wasd
I was curious too about the battery life and then pleasantly surprised.

"When asked about battery life, reps told me that it should last 36 hours in
always-on state, and even longer if you opt to turn the screen off -- there's
a companion app that you can download onto your Android device, and it gives
you a few settings."

From [http://www.engadget.com/2014/06/25/lg-g-watch-hands-
on/](http://www.engadget.com/2014/06/25/lg-g-watch-hands-on/)

~~~
pkaye
My Citizen Eco-Drive gets charged through solar power in daily use. It is one
less think I need to charge on a daily basis.

------
Pxtl
I'm mostly just disappointed that this tiny peripheral costs more than the
last few phones I've purchased. Nexus 4 and Moto G have destroyed my
expectations. For that price I'd expect it to be a fully-functional phone.

------
bane
I'd probably add it to my basket if it were under $120-150 and looked really
nice. For $230 I can deal with the minor inconvenience of taking my phone out
of my pocket.

------
mammamia
Meh.

[http://www.iconbit.com/products/108011/](http://www.iconbit.com/products/108011/)

------
yansuck
Just my 2 cents. The carousel presentation for both smart watches are really
disappointing.

------
msoad
Do you have to turn it on to see time or does it wake up on certain hand
movement?

~~~
glitch003
From the article: "The G Watch never sleeps. Its Always-on display allows you
to check the time and see new information at a glance without touching it."

